# Adobe Premiere: Avi-Dateien laden?



## tittli (16. Oktober 2005)

Hallo
Wollte meine mit der Foto-Kamera gedrehten Videos vom Urlaub etwas zusammenschneiden (nur für mich und für Freunde). Dazu habe ich mir eine Trial von Adobe Premiere heruntergeladen. Nun habe ich es irgendwie nicht geschaft, Dateien vom Format *.avi in ein neues Projekt zu laden. Ist das mit Premiere gar nicht möglich (würde mich sehr erstaunen) oder mache ich ganz einfach was falsch? Also wie mach ich das?
gruss


----------



## chmee (16. Oktober 2005)

> Nun habe ich es irgendwie nicht geschaft, Dateien vom Format *.avi in ein neues Projekt zu laden



Bewegt sich der Mauszeiger nicht ? Ist die GraKa kaputt ?
Sorry, aber der Informationsgehalt Deiner Hilfesuche geht gegen 0.

Wollte Premiere die AVIs nicht annehmen wegen Codec-Problemen ?
Du weisst bis jetzt nicht, dass Du im Projektfenster doppelklicken musst, um Dateien
zu importieren (oder Rechtsklick) ?

Danach könntest Du sie (theoretisch) in die Zeitleiste ziehen, dort zB mit der Rasierklinge
schneiden und letztendlich mit "Film exportieren" wieder als AVI auf die Pladde bannen.

mfg chmee


----------



## tittli (16. Oktober 2005)

Hallo
Sorry für den Informationsmangel...hatte das vergessen.
Beim Importieren kommt folgende Meldung:



> Die Datei weist eine nicht unterstützte Komprimierung auf



gruss


----------



## chmee (16. Oktober 2005)

Passiert sehr oft bei DigiCam-Aufnahmen. Sauge Dir GSpot ( Codec Information ), damit
kannst Du Dir anzeigen lassen, was für einen Codec zum Dekomprimieren Du benötigst.
Kannst Du die Dateien im WindowsMediaPlayer anschauen ? Wenn ja, dann wird die
nächstliegende Möglichkeit sein, mit einem Programm wie VirtualDub in ein anderes AVI-Format
zu transkodieren.

mfg chmee


----------



## tittli (17. Oktober 2005)

Die Wiedergabe im WMP funktioniert. Habe mal versucht, die avi-Dateien mit dem HT MPEG Encoder 6.0. in mpg-Dateien zu umwandeln. Hat auch funktioniert, das Problem dabei ist nur dass jetzt die Höhe-Breite-Proportionen nicht mehr stimmen, also dass das Bild verzerrt wird.
gruss


----------

